# Dr. Hedgie



## JLF1995 (Jun 22, 2011)

:lol: I have a cute and funny story to tell.! 
I went tubing on saturday and I got scratches some how and when I got home I got my hedgehog Hedgie out. He notices my leg with the scratches and he sniffed it and he licked my scratch once and layed on top of it and went to sleep for about a hour. I cleaned it afterward because I was not to sure if his mouth was actually 'clean'. 
Does anybody know what he was doing?


----------



## ProjectParanoia (Jan 27, 2010)

Aww, that's so cute! And I have no idea the reason, maybe it's just sweetness? XD


----------



## DexterTheHog (May 22, 2011)

Dogs do that! They think they're "cleaning your wound".
Dr. Hedgie wanted to help you out


----------



## Rainy (Jul 27, 2011)

Everyone needs their boo-boos kissed. Hedgie is so thoughtful! I think he did it out of love and knowing you would do the same for him.


----------



## lehaley (Jun 25, 2011)

Awww 

For some reason I have this visual of hedgehog Dr. House in my head now...


----------



## JLF1995 (Jun 22, 2011)

:lol: That is funny, hedgehog Dr. House, jeez that made my day!


----------



## lehaley (Jun 25, 2011)

And because I'm ridiculous, I googled "hedgehog Dr. House" and this is what I got:

http://fc00.deviantart.net/fs49/i/2009/ ... _joker.jpg


----------



## JLF1995 (Jun 22, 2011)

:lol: :lol: :lol: 
OMG! I saved that on my computer! That cracks me up, I LOVE House so I think that their personality matches so! :lol:


----------



## lehaley (Jun 25, 2011)

Honestly, I was sitting on the couch cracking up at my laptop when I found that. My boyfriend was looking at me like I'm out of my mind.


----------



## JLF1995 (Jun 22, 2011)

:lol: 
I shown my mom because her and I will watch House and sometimes I will have Hedgie out or his girlfriend Norah out. We would laugh because everytime House is upset, the hedgie is upset for something silly! :lol:


----------

